# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بازارکار و درامد رشته بهداشت حرفه ای

## A.H.M

لطفا هرکس هرچی میدونه بگه
و اینکه برای اقایون بهداشت محیط بهتره یا حرفه ای?
بهداشت یا فوریت های پزشکی?

----------


## A.H.M

میگن اشباع میشه این درسته?

----------


## amir.t34

فوریت بهتره.اما شغل پر استرس .... هیجان هم داره :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Sina Nmt

سلام دوست عزیز. من خودم دانشجوی همین رشته هستم و اجازه بده چند تا توضیحات کلی بدم:
عنوان رشته از سال ۹۷ به مهندسی بهداشت حرفه ای و ایمنی کار تغییر کرده. چند تا مورد دروس تخصصی عنواناشون تغییر کرده و همچنین منابع درسی تا حدودی عوض شدن. از سال ۹۷ پذیرش از گروه ریاضی هم انجام میگیره اما با نسبت کم تر. از ۲۵ تا دانشجوی پذیرشی ۲۰ نفر از گروه تجربی و ۵ نفر از گروه ریاضی. دلیل هم ماهیت بسیار مهندسی رشته هست
اول از همه بگم که این رشته بیشتر هویت مهندسی داره تا یک رشته ی علوم پزشکی. شاید صرفا هدف رشته که پیشگیری از بیماری ها و حوادث شغلیه به علوم پزشکی مربوط بشه. با این حال شما تو دانشگاه همه چی میخونید. از فیزیولوژی و آناتومی گرفته تا ۷ واحد ریاضی و بیشتر از ۱۰ واحد فیزیک و شیمی تجزیه و عمومی. 
قبل این که بخوایم رشترو توصیف کنیم بابد بگم که از دو بخش هم راستا با هم تشکیل شده:
بهداشت حرفه ای: علم و فن پیشگیری از بیماری های شغلی. حالا به چه صورت؟ عوامل زیان آور محیط کار به چند دسته تقسیم میشن. من جمله عوامل فیزیکی،شیمیایی، فیزیولوژیکی و ارگونومیکی و ....
عوامل فیزیکی خودشم به چند تا زیرمجموعه من جمله صدا، ارتعاش، شرایط جوی، پرتو های یونیزان و غیر یونیزان  و روشنایی بد تقسیم میشه.
 همه ی اینارو گفتیم به اینجا برسیم که وظیفه یه متخصص بهداشت حرفه ای چیه؟ به طور مثال در مورد صدا: صدای بالای ۸۵ دسی بل برای ۸ ساعت کاری غیر مجازه و متخصص باید با طرح های مهندسی میزان صدای کار رو کاهش بده. آنالیز محیط کار و استفاده از عایق و جاذب صوت در محیط که محاسبات و طراحی داره که باهاش آشنا میشید در صورت ورود بها حوزه‌. این مثال کوچبک رو زدم که بگم به بچه های تجربی که اگه علاقه ای به مهندسی ندارید نیاید سمت این رشته.
ایمنی کار: علم و فن پیشگیری از حوادث شغلی. به فیلدای مختلفی من جمله ایمنی عملیات عمرانی، ایمنی حریق (مثل پیاده سازی سیستم های اعلام و اطفا حریق تو کارخونه و ...) ایمنی برق(مثل طراحی سیستم ارتینگ)، ارزیابی ریسک، ایمنی معدن و مواد شیمیایی و ... تقسیم میشه. و یه اطلاعات نسبتا جامعی از همه ی علوم مهندسی میخواد.
بازار کار: همین اول بگم که طبق قانون وزارت کار هر کارگاهی که حداقل ۲۵ تا کارگر داره باید مسئول ایمنی و بهداشت حرفه ای استخدام کنه. حالا به تعداد کارگر بالاتر تعداد استخدامیا بیشترم میشه. بازار کار خیلی خیلی  متنوعی داره از بیمارستان بگیر تا کارخونه و معدن و طب کار و بازرس رسمی دادگستری زمینه حوادث کار تا مراکز بهداشت و شرکت های خصوصی ارائه دهنده خدمات اندازه گیری عوامل زیان آور. از استخدام دولتی خبری نیست ولی  تو بازار آزاد وضع بسیار خوبه و گاها حقوقای واقعا کلانی دریافت می کنن. فارغ التحصیلا تو بازار کار به عنوان مسئول hse شناخته میشن. اختیارات خبلیی زیاد دارن. مثلا تو یه شهرک صنعتی برای این که یکی از افراد غیر مسئول وارد یه کارگاه یاسوله بشه نیاز به پرمیت کتبی مسئول hse داره. حداقل حقوق برای افراد بدون سابقه از ۲۵۰۰ شروع میشه الی تا سرپرستای hse تو وزارت نفت که حقوق های نجومی ۱۵-۲۰ میلیون دریافت می کنن. ولی یه کارشناس با سابقه نسبتا کم حقوق حدود ۴ میلیون رو میشه متصور شد براش. (دوستان اگه متمایل بودن میتونن از من بخوان لینک گروه و کانال های کاریابی حوزه hse رو بدم خودشونو شخصا مشاهده کنن)
و اما توصیه های من: به دختر خانمایی که از محیط کاری مردونه  خوششون نمیاد پیشنهاد نمی کنم. ولی اگه با این مورد مشکلی نداشته باشن هیچ اشکالی نداره و پا به پای آقایون میتونن کار کنن و حتی بهتر. و کلیم کارشناس خانم موفق میشناسم. ۷۰ درصد بازار کار مربوط به کارخونس. البته خانما میتونن تو مطب طب کار کار کنن که حقوق بسیار پایبنی داره. در حدود ۱۵۰۰ الی ۲۰۰۰. به آقا پسر های تجربی که تو شهر صنعتی هستن حتما این رشترو پیشنهاد‌ می کنم. به کلیه ی دوستان ریاضی این رشترو پیشنهاد میدم
موفق باشید سوالی بود در خدمتم

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام دوست عزیز. من خودم دانشجوی همین رشته هستم و اجازه بده چند تا توضیحات کلی بدم:
> عنوان رشته از سال ۹۷ به مهندسی بهداشت حرفه ای و ایمنی کار تغییر کرده. چند تا مورد دروس تخصصی عنواناشون تغییر کرده و همچنین منابع درسی تا حدودی عوض شدن. از سال ۹۷ پذیرش از گروه ریاضی هم انجام میگیره اما با نسبت کم تر. از ۲۵ تا دانشجوی پذیرشی ۲۰ نفر از گروه تجربی و ۵ نفر از گروه ریاضی. دلیل هم ماهیت بسیار مهندسی رشته هست
> اول از همه بگم که این رشته بیشتر هویت مهندسی داره تا یک رشته ی علوم پزشکی. شاید صرفا هدف رشته که پیشگیری از بیماری ها و حوادث شغلیه به علوم پزشکی مربوط بشه. با این حال شما تو دانشگاه همه چی میخونید. از فیزیولوژی و آناتومی گرفته تا ۷ واحد ریاضی و بیشتر از ۱۰ واحد فیزیک و شیمی تجزیه و عمومی. 
> قبل این که بخوایم رشترو توصیف کنیم بابد بگم که از دو بخش هم راستا با هم تشکیل شده:
> بهداشت حرفه ای: علم و فن پیشگیری از بیماری های شغلی. حالا به چه صورت؟ عوامل زیان آور محیط کار به چند دسته تقسیم میشن. من جمله عوامل فیزیکی،شیمیایی، فیزیولوژیکی و ارگونومیکی و ....
> عوامل فیزیکی خودشم به چند تا زیرمجموعه من جمله صدا، ارتعاش، شرایط جوی، پرتو های یونیزان و غیر یونیزان  و روشنایی بد تقسیم میشه.
>  همه ی اینارو گفتیم به اینجا برسیم که وظیفه یه متخصص بهداشت حرفه ای چیه؟ به طور مثال در مورد صدا: صدای بالای ۸۵ دسی بل برای ۸ ساعت کاری غیر مجازه و متخصص باید با طرح های مهندسی میزان صدای کار رو کاهش بده. آنالیز محیط کار و استفاده از عایق و جاذب صوت در محیط که محاسبات و طراحی داره که باهاش آشنا میشید در صورت ورود بها حوزه‌. این مثال کوچبک رو زدم که بگم به بچه های تجربی که اگه علاقه ای به مهندسی ندارید نیاید سمت این رشته.
> ایمنی کار: علم و فن پیشگیری از حوادث شغلی. به فیلدای مختلفی من جمله ایمنی عملیات عمرانی، ایمنی حریق (مثل پیاده سازی سیستم های اعلام و اطفا حریق تو کارخونه و ...) ایمنی برق(مثل طراحی سیستم ارتینگ)، ارزیابی ریسک، ایمنی معدن و مواد شیمیایی و ... تقسیم میشه. و یه اطلاعات نسبتا جامعی از همه ی علوم مهندسی میخواد.
> بازار کار: همین اول بگم که طبق قانون وزارت کار هر کارگاهی که حداقل ۲۵ تا کارگر داره باید مسئول ایمنی و بهداشت حرفه ای استخدام کنه. حالا به تعداد کارگر بالاتر تعداد استخدامیا بیشترم میشه. بازار کار خیلی خیلی  متنوعی داره از بیمارستان بگیر تا کارخونه و معدن و طب کار و بازرس رسمی دادگستری زمینه حوادث کار تا مراکز بهداشت و شرکت های خصوصی ارائه دهنده خدمات اندازه گیری عوامل زیان آور. از استخدام دولتی خبری نیست ولی  تو بازار آزاد وضع بسیار خوبه و گاها حقوقای واقعا کلانی دریافت می کنن. فارغ التحصیلا تو بازار کار به عنوان مسئول hse شناخته میشن. اختیارات خبلیی زیاد دارن. مثلا تو یه شهرک صنعتی برای این که یکی از افراد غیر مسئول وارد یه کارگاه یاسوله بشه نیاز به پرمیت کتبی مسئول hse داره. حداقل حقوق برای افراد بدون سابقه از ۲۵۰۰ شروع میشه الی تا سرپرستای hse تو وزارت نفت که حقوق های نجومی ۱۵-۲۰ میلیون دریافت می کنن. ولی یه کارشناس با سابقه نسبتا کم حقوق حدود ۴ میلیون رو میشه متصور شد براش. (دوستان اگه متمایل بودن میتونن از من بخوان لینک گروه و کانال های کاریابی حوزه hse رو بدم خودشونو شخصا مشاهده کنن)
> ...


ممنون از اطلاعات کاملتون
4 میلیون به ازای چند ساعت کار?
و سوال دیگه اینکه با توجه به اینکه ازاد هم دانشجو میگیره بنظرتون تا چهار سال بعد این رشته اشباع نمیشه???
امکان تاسیس کارگاه داری? اگه اره چقدر سرمایه اولیه میخواد???
و اینکه بنظرتون فوریت های پزشکی بهتره یا این شغل?

----------


## Sina Nmt

> ممنون از اطلاعات کاملتون
> 4 میلیون به ازای چند ساعت کار?
> و سوال دیگه اینکه با توجه به اینکه ازاد هم دانشجو میگیره بنظرتون تا چهار سال بعد این رشته اشباع نمیشه???
> امکان تاسیس کارگاه داری? اگه اره چقدر سرمایه اولیه میخواد???
> و اینکه بنظرتون فوریت های پزشکی بهتره یا این شغل?


خواهش می‌کنم. اکثرا به صورت ۲۴ روز کار ۶ روز آف. ساعت کاریم از ۸ صبح تا ۴ یا ۵ بعد از ظهر. راستی یادم رفته بگم مشاوره هم میتونید بگیرید مثلا هفته ای دو بار به یه کارگاه میرید و جلسه ای ۲۰۰ تا ۳۰۰ هزار تومن میگیرید.
اتفاقا از مزایای این رشته اینه که فقط تو یکی دو تا دانشگاه آزاد هست.
دانشگاه ما ام شدیدا کمبود هیئت علمی داره که میتونید نسبتا راحت تر استاد دانشگاه بشید.
برای تاسیس شرکت نسبتا هزینه ی اولیه زیادی میخواد. دستگاه های صداسنج و لوکس متر و WBGT متر خیلی گرون هستن ولی اطلاع دقیقی ندارم. فکر کنم یه دستگاه wbgt متر به طور مثال ۱۳ میلیون تا ۳۰ میلیون قیمتشه.
در مورد فوریت هم بستگی به خودتون داره. استخدام دولتی زیاد داره ولی خب پیشرفت شغلی چندان نیست و نیاز به روحیه ی خیلی قوی ای داره تا تو سوانح خونسردی خودتونو حفظ‌کنید. مدرکشم کاردانیه و آزمون عملیم داره و شرایط قد و اینا. بستگی به علاقه خودتون داره. مثلا ممکنه جایی بیفتید که ماهانه  تصادف رخ بده بقیشو تو ماشین استراحت کنید یا بر عکس شرایط سخت یاشه

----------


## A.H.M

> خواهش می‌کنم. اکثرا به صورت ۲۴ روز کار ۶ روز آف. ساعت کاریم از ۸ صبح تا ۴ یا ۵ بعد از ظهر. راستی یادم رفته بگم مشاوره هم میتونید بگیرید مثلا هفته ای دو بار به یه کارگاه میرید و جلسه ای ۲۰۰ تا ۳۰۰ هزار تومن میگیرید.
> اتفاقا از مزایای این رشته اینه که فقط تو یکی دو تا دانشگاه آزاد هست.
> دانشگاه ما ام شدیدا کمبود هیئت علمی داره که میتونید نسبتا راحت تر استاد دانشگاه بشید.
> برای تاسیس شرکت نسبتا هزینه ی اولیه زیادی میخواد. دستگاه های صداسنج و لوکس متر و WBGT متر خیلی گرون هستن ولی اطلاع دقیقی ندارم. فکر کنم یه دستگاه wbgt متر به طور مثال ۱۳ میلیون تا ۳۰ میلیون قیمتشه.
> در مورد فوریت هم بستگی به خودتون داره. استخدام دولتی زیاد داره ولی خب پیشرفت شغلی چندان نیست و نیاز به روحیه ی خیلی قوی ای داره تا تو سوانح خونسردی خودتونو حفظ‌کنید. مدرکشم کاردانیه و آزمون عملیم داره و شرایط قد و اینا. بستگی به علاقه خودتون داره. مثلا ممکنه جایی بیفتید که ماهانه  تصادف رخ بده بقیشو تو ماشین استراحت کنید یا بر عکس شرایط سخت یاشه


بنظر شما این رشته تا چهارسال اینده اشباع نمیشه???
یکی از دوستان که فارغ التحصیل بهداشت محیط بود میگفت چون بهداشت حرفه ای تا تو فارغ التحصیل بشی اشباع شده بیا بهداشت محیط بخون بعد ارشد اچ اس ای بگیر این درسته بنظرتون???
و اینکه برای اقایون بهداشت حرفه ای بهتره یا محیط?

----------


## mohammadreza13

> بنظر شما این رشته تا چهارسال اینده اشباع نمیشه???
> یکی از دوستان که فارغ التحصیل بهداشت محیط بود میگفت چون بهداشت حرفه ای تا تو فارغ التحصیل بشی اشباع شده بیا بهداشت محیط بخون بعد ارشد اچ اس ای بگیر این درسته بنظرتون???
> و اینکه برای اقایون بهداشت حرفه ای بهتره یا محیط?


داداش اینا همه روی کاغذه
کو پول کو قرار داد؟
رشته ای که با 40 یا 50 هزار دانشجو میگیره دیگه کاری میمونه براش
الان قرار داد عوامل بیمارستان رو هواست بعید میدونم به راحتی بری بگی من بهداشت حرفه ای ام مدیر شرکتم بگه وای چقدر خوب چند وقته دنبال یه مهندس بهداشت محیط هستیم اخه استاندارد کاری در ایران خیلی مهمه خخخخخ
نمیگم رشته بدی هست، اوضاع مملکت ما با این رشته نمیخونه
رشته هایی داریم جهانی ولی ایرانی نیستن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Sina Nmt

> بنظر شما این رشته تا چهارسال اینده اشباع نمیشه???
> یکی از دوستان که فارغ التحصیل بهداشت محیط بود میگفت چون بهداشت حرفه ای تا تو فارغ التحصیل بشی اشباع شده بیا بهداشت محیط بخون بعد ارشد اچ اس ای بگیر این درسته بنظرتون???
> و اینکه برای اقایون بهداشت حرفه ای بهتره یا محیط?


در مورد اشباع شدن یا نشدن واقعا نمیشه نظر قطعی داد هر چیزی بگیم در حد گمانه زنیه. ولی تازگیا بعضی از دانشگاه های غیرانتفاعی شروع به جذب تو رشته کارشناسی hse کردن مادامی که برای فارغ التحصیلا تایید صلاحیت ایمنی وزارت کار صادر نشه مشکلی نیست ولی امان از روزی که این فارغ التحصیلا مجوز رو بگیرن که وضعیت خراب میشه.
دیگه بین این دو رشته میتونم با قطعیت بگم که بهداشت حرفه ای برای آقایون بهتره. شما کافیه برید کانال نیازمندی های بهداشت. روزانه از ۱۰ تا مورد استخدامی ۸ تاش بهداشت حرفه ای یکی بهداشت محیط یکیم شاید بهداشت عمومی باشه. بهداشت محیط متاسفانه رشته ای نیست که تو ایران کسی براش ارزشی قائل بشه. همین ایمنی و بهداشت حرفه ایم داره از چند تا ماده قانونی نون میخوره. وگرنه کیه که به ایمنیه کارگراش اهمیت بده؟

----------


## Sina Nmt

> داداش اینا همه روی کاغذه
> کو پول کو قرار داد؟
> رشته ای که با 40 یا 50 هزار دانشجو میگیره دیگه کاری میمونه براش
> الان قرار داد عوامل بیمارستان رو هواست بعید میدونم به راحتی بری بگی من بهداشت حرفه ای ام مدیر شرکتم بگه وای چقدر خوب چند وقته دنبال یه مهندس بهداشت محیط هستیم اخه استاندارد کاری در ایران خیلی مهمه خخخخخ
> نمیگم رشته بدی هست، اوضاع مملکت ما با این رشته نمیخونه
> رشته هایی داریم جهانی ولی ایرانی نیستن


خیر دوست عزیز اینطوری نیست. اتفاقا تعداد پذیرش تو بهداشت حرفه ای تا حدودی کم هست. هر دانشگاه علوم پزشکی حداکثر ۲۵ تا ورودی دارن هر سال. 
حرف شما متین که رشته های بهداشت و کلا پیشگیری ایرانی نیستن ولی به خاطر وضع چند تا قانون کاملا اجباری از سمت وزارت کار و ملزم کردن کارفرما ها وضعیت بهتر شده برای بهداشت حرفه ای و ایمنی. یعنی کارفرما چه بخواد یا نخواد مجبوره استخدام کنه همچین مسئولیو.
برای سند و مدرک هم میتونید تو این سایت گشتو گذار کنید و ببینید روزانه چند تا آگهی استخدامی ثبت میشه برای این رشته و مقایسه کنید:
مشاغل – HSE JOB
و این که خودمم با چند تا ازفارغ التحصیلای دانشگاهمون ر ارتباطم

----------


## Sina Nmt

اینو برای مثال گذاشتم. آگهی مربوط به ۱۳ ساعت پیش

----------


## A.H.M

> خیر دوست عزیز اینطوری نیست. اتفاقا تعداد پذیرش تو بهداشت حرفه ای تا حدودی کم هست. هر دانشگاه علوم پزشکی حداکثر ۲۵ تا ورودی دارن هر سال. 
> حرف شما متین که رشته های بهداشت و کلا پیشگیری ایرانی نیستن ولی به خاطر وضع چند تا قانون کاملا اجباری از سمت وزارت کار و ملزم کردن کارفرما ها وضعیت بهتر شده برای بهداشت حرفه ای و ایمنی. یعنی کارفرما چه بخواد یا نخواد مجبوره استخدام کنه همچین مسئولیو.
> برای سند و مدرک هم میتونید تو این سایت گشتو گذار کنید و ببینید روزانه چند تا آگهی استخدامی ثبت میشه برای این رشته و مقایسه کنید:
> مشاغل – HSE JOB
> و این که خودمم با چند تا ازفارغ التحصیلای دانشگاهمون ر ارتباطم


ممنون از توضیحاتتون
ولی یه تفکری که به ذهنم افتاده اینه مگه روزی چندتا کارخونه افتتاح میشه????
هرسال حداقل 600 تا 700 نفر فارغ التحصیل میشن
یعنی تا 4 سال اینده شرکتی هم میمونه
نمیدونم درسته یا نه

----------

